# Salt vs Sand on gravel drives



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

How effective is salt on gravel driveways,is it a waste or can you get good results?Everyone sands here,it's 99% residential and mostly gravel driveways.I am looking at a used tailgate spreader,Fisher single stage,The two stage is nearly the cost of a v box which i will buy next year but cant get on my truck now,looking for a quick fix to clean up some of these drives anyways,knowing that a 2 stage and a v box are out for this year,what do you guys think?


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

It is pretty much a waste on gravel. On asphalt or concrete, as the salt causes the ice or snow to melt, it creates a brine, that flows out and melts the surrounding areas. So a little salt will go along way. On gravel that brine is quickly absorbed into the gravel. So very little effect from the same amount of salt. 
So sand or a mix of sand salt is used to aid in traction.
Single stage units are very poor in their ability to spread heavier materials, all though bagged sand may flow ok through them. The two stage units( see other thread in this area) will move both mix and heavier type materials.
I in fact have a MSS two stage unit for sale for a very good price.
Dino


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

how much you selling that mss unit for


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

richsoucie said:


> how much you selling that mss unit for


I suspect that it's sold. That post is over three years old.


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

i didnt notice the date i just did a search. i suppose i should have put the date filter on when i searched


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Maybe the way the posts are displayed are different for you than me? The date of the post is to the upper left of every post of mine. I never thought of it much before. Is the way threads and posts displayed different for everybody? That would explain some things I've wondered about - like why seemingly irrelevant, old threads sometimes get brought up. Not being critical, just curious.


----------

